# Albus needs a new home



## ImaPrettyBird (Dec 16, 2014)

Hey everyone,

I adopted a female budgie off Craigslist for one of my males who lost his mate. The previous owners said they had her checked. The cere color is indeterminate. Long story short: she is a he. I've renamed him Albus (Latin for white). :albino:

Now the ratio is 4 males to 2 females, instead of 3 to 3 as I had hoped. Albus is interfering with the relationships between my other males and females. He blocks Casper from getting near his Princess, and Princess can't get away from Albus. If I separate him, Albus goes crazy trying to get to Princess. I don't blame him after being alone for one year with the previous owner, but he has to go.

He's all white except for a faint blue blush along his chest and tummy that can only be seen in bright light. His eyes are plum with a white iris. As I said the previous owner had him for one year. He's healthy, active, playful, intelligent, a swift flier, and ready for a girlfriend!

I live in Eugene, Oregon. Is there anyone in the I-5, Willamette Valley area willing to adopt him? It would be cruel for him to end up alone again, so a home with budgies is preferred. The cage and toys come with him. I'm not looking for a fee, just a home with budgie friends.

Please message me. Thanks!

Here's a link to a YouTube video: [nomedia="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8j62BQu7u0"]Albus (male parakeet) needs new home - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'd like to say that it isn't necessary for Albus to find a home with a female friend. 
Two male budgies can become best buddies and get along just great!
In fact, in many cases, it is best for owners to concentrate on having same sex budgies so they don't have to worry about preventing accidental mating.

I hope someone on the forum will be able to help you out.*


----------



## ImaPrettyBird (Dec 16, 2014)

FaeryBee,

I thought of that last night. A home with male budgies is just as suitable.

The beginning of the video shows Casper welcoming Albus to the flock.

My two boys, Casper and Hermes are still good buddies 3 years after my "bro-mance" posts.
https://www.talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/272786-bro-mance-3-casper-visits-hermes.html

By the way, would anyone like to trade: a greywing or pied female, like my budgies in the video, for Albus? :blue pied:

Thanks!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Another thing to keep in mind, is that if you’re able to do a trade for a female, there is no guarantee the new female and one of your existing males will get along. That would mean you’d still have a problem, but a different one. 

Male budgies are known to get along famously together, and without need to monitor to avoid accidental breeding, it’s even easier! 

Best wishes with Albus. He’s really a beautiful bird.


----------



## ImaPrettyBird (Dec 16, 2014)

RavensGryf,

Yes, I agree with you and FaeryBee. My 3 boys get along great together. (The 2 hens are like sisters, feeding and grooming each other.) This situation is entirely my fault because I thought it would be a "good idea" to even up the girls and boys 3-to-3.

I would love to keep Albus if only he wasn't so obsessed with Princess all the time (the end of the video shows him chasing Casper out of the way). Does anyone have any training advice on how I can discourage his fixation?

:1zhelp:


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

Your plan is best for Albus. He , the cage and extras come with him all free to a new home, in general area of where you live. I live too far away to take him, but once I did get a budgie under the same conditiond you are offering Albus. Good Luck.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Have you considered simply housing your males separately from your females? 
I had a period of several months where I had to separate mine by gender.

If necessary, you can give them separate out of cage time as well.
Alternating days is one way to accomplish this and has been done successfully by more than one of our forum members.*


----------



## ImaPrettyBird (Dec 16, 2014)

Albus is the only one exhibiting obsessive behavior. The other 3 males get along fine even with the 2 females present. Albus turns himself inside out and tries to chew his way into/out of the cage Princess is in. I think it's best to restore the harmony of the 5-member flock.

There might be some good news forthcoming. I'm working with Exotic Bird Rescue of Oregon, who know of a retirement home that has some budgies in a flight cage. EBR has stringent rehoming requirements, so I'm sure this place has their approval. Cross your fingers for Albus! :albino:

https://www.rescuebird.com/


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I have my fingers crossed that little Albus will soon find a suitable forever home. :fingerx:
Please keep us posted, Patricia.
I'm wishing all the best for you and your flock.*


----------



## ImaPrettyBird (Dec 16, 2014)

Great news, everyone!

Exotic Bird Rescue finalized the adoption with the senior home and picked up Albus on Saturday. He'll be in a permanent home with other budgies and not be placed on their website for adoption. The bonus is that the manager of the home is one of their "foster parents." :clap:

Since they are a volunteer-staffed organization, I gave them a donation for helping Albus and to use toward their special-needs birds.

This is the best possible outcome I could have hoped for! 

Have a happy life, little Albus! :albino: :hug: :wave:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Patricia,

I'm so glad to hear that things have worked out for the best for little Albus and he now has a forever home!

:clap: :clap: arty: arty2: arty:*


----------



## ImaPrettyBird (Dec 16, 2014)

Thank you, Deborah. :001_smile:


----------

